# Behringer ECM 8000 for $50 shipped.



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been putting off buying a mic for a while now, but saw it on sale and punched it.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ is offering free shipping on most orders over $49 when you pay with paypal. Enter code PAYPAL49 at checkout. The mic sells for $49.99. Yeah, it only says 5 or 10 bucks, but every dollar helps.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dealer cost is 40 bucks... so 50 bucks shipped is a deal... :T


----------

